
7 years after trading his kidney for an iPhone 4, Xiao Wang is dying - esolyt
https://www.phonearena.com/news/Trading-his-kidney-for-an-iPhone-4-permanently-disables-a-Chinese-man_id112314
======
tchaffee
The "related phones" advert at the bottom of the article made for an even
stronger dystopian feel than I was expecting.

------
hopler
Phonearena is reblogging and adding negative value.

[https://www.idropnews.com/news/chinese-kid-
now-24-disabled-f...](https://www.idropnews.com/news/chinese-kid-
now-24-disabled-for-life-after-selling-kidney-for-an-iphone-4/90317/)

------
AdamGibbins
Received a settlement from an underground hospital? That doesn't sound too
underground. Are China OK with "underground" hospitals then, and just sue them
when things go wrong?

~~~
hopler
Paying a dumb kid to not go to the authorities sounds underground.

------
chadlavi
Lasted longer than an iPhone 4 would have.

~~~
lowtolerance
My boss still uses an iPhone 4. iPhones are nothing if not durable.

------
craftinator
So this kid is dying, Phone Arena is using his story to generate views (and
income), and they leave this gem of a blurb at the bottom: "The moral of this
story? It is better to purchase the things you want by paying with the fruits
of your own hard earned labor instead of using a shortcut."

These guys are assholes. I suggest a boycott, and a DDOS.

